# Wiring Diagram



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

Contactor control? And pre charge.

To name the least.

Also below 100 volts battery?

http://www.enerdel.com/mp320-049-moxie-battery-module/

What application is this?


----------



## adamcen (Sep 17, 2015)

Contactor would be controlled by ignition key.

there is 10 battery packs connected in series so the voltage would be around 490V


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

Uhmm, post info on the inverter please. 

The specs i found are rated to just 400v on bochure. 

Just controlling the contactor by ignition key with work once.  Then its welded shut.


----------



## adamcen (Sep 17, 2015)

Sorry, i made a mistake there's 8 packs connected in series so it would give 390 volts. The inverter is made by Twerd and it's indeed rated to 400V. What do you mean by telling me it will work once? Can You tell me why? is it because of not included pre charge circuit?
Also i'd be very greateful if You could give me some more advices or sources. Thanks in advance.


----------



## riba2233 (Apr 29, 2015)

Yeah, you need precharge, and fuses should be located on the positive pole of the battery, as close as possible.


----------



## adamcen (Sep 17, 2015)

Why positive? As far as i know current in reality always flows from minus (negative) of the source to plus (positive), so if i locate them on the positive side the high current will flow through the entire circuit before it will get to the fuse. Or am i wrong?


----------



## riba2233 (Apr 29, 2015)

You are thinking too much  Current will stop flowing whether the fuse is in positive or negative end, but we don't want to lose negative end because we don't want for system to float (right?) I know that for example kelly strictly doesn't allow braking negative on their controllers.

Also, in the moment when fuse blows current was already flowing, so your scenario doesn't matter. Fuses are never instant, they are actually pretty slow, especially comparing to speed of current flowing.


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

Take a look at this webpage, and the three schematics listed to see what goes where on a lower voltage car. http://www.evwest.com/catalog/schematics.php

I need to work on my updated schematic now that I am finally to the wiring part.


----------



## adamcen (Sep 17, 2015)

I made some improvements, would You guys mind to look at it once again?


----------



## riba2233 (Apr 29, 2015)

That's much better! You just need dedicated fuse for the DC/DC converter on HV side. Main pack fuse wont protect it's wires, because they are thinner. You should do DC wiring just like you did for he charger.


----------



## adamcen (Sep 17, 2015)

You're saying that the wires from battery to dc/dc covnerter should be thinner? I 'd also like to ask if 95mm^2 wires will do the job with the battery pack i've used. (max continuous current 160A*2=320A and max pulse discharge current 480A*2=960A for max 10 seconds). Same question with the 70mm^2 wires from inverter to motor.


----------



## riba2233 (Apr 29, 2015)

You could do it like this

battery to motor - 50 mm2 (more than enough, trust me) 500 A fuse

inverter to motor - 70 or if you can 95 mm2

battery do dc/dc - 1.5 mm2 16 A fuse

charger to battery - depends on your charger power, I guess 6 or 10 mm2 should be fine considering it's high voltage, fuse around 50 A

Remember that fuses should have proper DC voltage rating, otherwise they are useless (so don't use 32 or 84 V automotive fuses, use proper 600 VDC rated fuses).

Also, bidirectional systems (where both ends of wire can be source of energy, like charger to battery or dc/dc on 12 V battery side) should have fuses on both sides, next to sources. 

Yeah, HV battery to DC converter connection can use pretty thin wire, since you wont be seeing more than 1.5 A.


----------



## adamcen (Sep 17, 2015)

Hello again, 

I've got a few questions.
What do you think about this(link below) 400V to 12V DC/DC Converter? 4 kW? Isn't it too much?
Do you guys have any websites or sources where can I buy EV components (fuses, contactors, wires, Converters)?
Where can i find precharger, that is suitable for my batteries?

http://prodrive-technologies.com/ready-to-use-products/400-12v-dcdc-converter/

Thank's in advance!


----------



## riba2233 (Apr 29, 2015)

Yeah, that's way to powerful. 600W model is more than enough. But I don't know source for HV components to be honest.


----------



## Roderick (Dec 8, 2013)

adamcen said:


> Hello again,
> 
> I've got a few questions.
> What do you think about this(link below) 400V to 12V DC/DC Converter? 4 kW? Isn't it too much?
> ...


It doesn't state at all on their web site but try email to them 
http://epiccarconversions.com/
they take your orders and give you quote for what ever you need for EV. (they build EV for customers thus they have parts available for sale too)

for the pre-charger:http://www.evworks.com.au/zeva-smart-precharger-staged-automatic-precharge-f


few other online shops:
http://www.evsource.com/
http://www.ev-power.eu/
http://www.electriccarinternational.com/index.php
http://www.ev-propulsion.com/index.html
http://www.evwest.com/catalog/index.php?osCsid=u713oslg3q86ktqcjdcss3om93
http://www.evworks.com.au/
http://store.evtv.me/

-Rui


----------



## adamcen (Sep 17, 2015)

There's a problem with the pre charger, it's rated only to 320V. My battery pack has got 390V.


----------

